# Peugeot Design Contest Includes Wind-powered Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Participants were told to concentrate on environmental awareness, social harmony, interactive mobility and economic efficiency. Pictured is Ying Hui Choo's 'Peugeot Blade'.

More...


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't believe that EV World didn't add a _perpetual motion _disclaimer to this story. SHEESH!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I was thinking maybe the idea is that the car sprouts a wind turbine to help recharge the batteries when parked, but after reading the whole article I am just stunned.

Isn't the telegraph a big and reputable newspaper in the UK? Well, OK, this is the UK we are talking about with tabloids but perpetual motion? windmill powered cars?

Just when I think I've seen it all.......


----------



## GKnightBC (Sep 10, 2008)

david85 said:


> I was thinking maybe the idea is that the car sprouts a wind turbine to help recharge the batteries when parked, but after reading the whole article I am just stunned.
> 
> Isn't the telegraph a big and reputable newspaper in the UK? Well, OK, this is the UK we are talking about with tabloids but perpetual motion? windmill powered cars?
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.......


I gather that the editor of that mag doesn't suffer from high IQ. You'd think they would t least ASK an engineer?!? Oh, and don't be inside that folding car when you press "park" mode!


----------

